# Sesame Ginger-Seared Grouper with Asian Veggies



## bellapria (Feb 5, 2008)

Great recipe courtesy of Red Lobster. I love this recipe and it is always a great turnout at dinner parties.

4 eight- to ten-ounce pieces of fresh grouper fillets, skinless
½ cup canola oil
Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic
2 tbsp. green onions, chopped
4 seven-ounce portions cooked Asian soba noodles (linguini can be substituted)
2 ounces red bell pepper, cut into thin strips
4 ounces broccoli florets, slightly blanched and chilled
4 ounces snow peas, slightly blanched and chilled
8 ounces button mushrooms, sliced
24 ounces sesame ginger sauce (There are many commercial sauces, dressings and marinades with this flavor profile. Pick your favorite.)
 Preparation
Asian Vegetables

Mix the raw bell peppers and mushrooms with the blanched broccoli and snow peas. Season lightly with salt and pepper.
Set aside. These will be sautéed just enough to heat when serving.
 Noodles

Heat water in a medium saucepan. This will be used to reheat cooked noodles before serving.
 Sesame-Ginger Sauce

Heat sauce over low heat.
 Seared Grouper

Lightly brush both sides of the grouper with oil and lightly season with Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic.
Pre-heat a non-stick sauté pan on medium to medium-high heat. Place one tbsp. of oil into the pan.
Sear the seasoned fillets for 3-4 minutes. Turn fish over and sear an additional 4-5 minutes or until your fresh fish preference is reached. (For thicker fillets, it may be necessary to finish the fish in a 350-degree oven.)
 Chef's Tip:
When serving, place about seven ounces of reheated noodles into a large pasta bowl. Sprinkle a quarter of the sautéed vegetables evenly over the noodles. Place the seared fish over the vegetables and noodles. Pour four to six ounces of sesame-ginger sauce over the fish, vegetables and noodles (amount depends on the strength of flavor desired). Garnish with chopped green onions.


----------

